# Painting exterior brick for the first time



## wilm245 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello, I am about to begin a job painting a brick house. The brick has never been painted before. The house is in a warm humid climate but the exterior brick will never be exposed to any standing water, just occasional wind driven rain. I plan on using a block filler before painting. My question is using a regular latex block filler like PPG high hide latex block filler adequate, or would I be better off going with a masonry waterproofer such as UGL drylock? I plan on topcoating with a high quality acrylic latex. I understand that the regular latex block filler is probably adequate so I guess what I am really wanting to know is using the masonry waterproofer overkill? All advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd do a coat of Seal-Crete then a couple coats of finish.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PPG's Seal Grip states in the TDS that it can be used as a primer over brick, and also accommodate the masonry joints. I'm not certain if the primers designed specifically for porous masonry substrates, like block fillers, are necessarily appropriate for the more dense kiln dried brick.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Why use block filler on brick? 
Not sure if I'm being samantical here. I'd probably just use a good exterior sealer, than top coat it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, unless its some of that super porous brick, or a special request by the customer, I don't see the point of block filler. Seal Krete and a lot of paint. I like Duration or Aura for brick.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Loxon


----------



## wilm245 (Feb 12, 2015)

The brick that im going to paint is very porous brick with deep mortar joints. I will post a picture in a little while


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Why dont you use something mineral that can breathe like lime or 1-component silicate?


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> Loxon


This stuff is tough!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

wilm245 said:


> The brick that im going to paint is very porous brick with deep mortar joints. I will post a picture in a little while


How long is "a little while" in your world?:blink:


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I suggest Loxon too.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Luxon!!


I always though it was better to use a latex sealer rather than a water-proof sealer because of trapped moisture that freezes. I've scene masonry block that was sealed with a water proofer spall due to rising damp issues and seasonal freeze-thaw cycles. I live in Canada though and in certain areas, my city has a fairly high water table. Luxon is really tough and won't trap moisture, I'ts a favorite of mine. 




https://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------

